# Backcasting?



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Is there any sites that teach the backcasting method. Would like to see if I can give a try for more distance. Thanks Allot


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Backcasting*

I've only seen one guy backcast in person, and he's crazy. But, check out Dave Vickary video from the link below.

http://www.surfcaster.de/Ebene2/video.html


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Why do you want to backcast instead of trying a pendulum?


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

To be honest I'm not knowledgeable enough to know the difference. right now all I do is let out bout 8' of line behind me and and give a good solid throw on a 70 degree angle. I'm getting some pretty good distance.......well don't see anybody out casting me, but would like more. So is a pendulum better for a fishing type situation. I've only been surffishing for about a year just looking to get better!


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I think you should start here. A backcast and pedulum require open space for safety reasons. The Brighton and Off the Ground are better when fishing near other people. Your pendulum will work better after you can cast over 600 feet using the other styles. 

http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/otg.html

You should consider getting Neil's video. It covers four casting styles. You can see a video highlight on our web site.

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/longcasters/Index.htm

Take look at the "Going the Distance" clip.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Thank you very much for your help, I am now on my way for more distance!!


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

My reason for learning the backcast, is simple weight. Have yet to see anyone pendulum a 10oz. lead and a chunk of bait. I have seen it done with a backcast, and easily. Have done it myself.
Both styles are fine if you are away from people when on the beach fishing. In a crowd, no way both too dangerous. My reason for learning the cast was the same heavy weights and bait can be thrown, and I do not fish crowds here on Hatteras.
In the Uk the backcast originated in the east anglia region and thats where the heavy hitters come from. David Vicary taught me and I have yet to see anyone top him at his style of casting.
Not as fluid and stylish as the pendulum, but it gets the job done when the pendulum physically cannot do it.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Sounds like a perfect cast for heaving big sinkers n 4ozs of bait on a stiff surf rod.Can anyone explain how to do that cast?I would love to be able cast 200yds or more with big equipment.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm new to this and it's very helpful to to see someone actually doing the casts. Unfortunately I can't get out to the shore as often as I like. Are there any videos of the Brighton cast? Just curious as to what it should look like, I read the other posts about it, but not sure if what I picture and the actual cast are the same thing.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Go to the distance archieves page 5 Thread name Ralph Barletier 622.1 was it a backcast? 10th reply down and open the video that Hatteras Outfitters took of Vicary backcasting.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Wtrdog",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*backcasting is not a technique...*

i leave you guys for a minute and it is heresy. 

k-tom, we missed you this weekend. bob & co. did a great job!

aero, backcasting is the way of the tao, and as such is not a technique for the week of spirit. it requires total dedication. for you, i said you must be re-birthed before you can make any attempts at backcasting. 

bb, do not get fustrated with the video. i know it is difficult to see exactly what is going on. my suggestion is to practice the "easier" styles. hopefully someone will come out with a video soon that will help thrill seekers like yourself.

ralph


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*puff puff pass*

Ralph,
Let me hit what ever it is you had before you wrote your Zen post. 
I'll start backcasting just to piss you off. Don't make me get the Raptor out


----------

